# Clogged Udders?



## boyd59

My doe who had twins on 2-22-13 seems to be stopped up on one teat. She was producing good on both until yesterday. One of the babies is smaller and doesn't seem to be doing as well as the other. Has anybody else had this problem? What should I do? Can she nurse both babies off 1 side?


----------



## ksalvagno

You need to milk that side out. If she is congested, you can do warm compresses on that side. You can also get some udder balm that has peppermint in it and rub that in. But you do need to get that side milked out and whatever is blocking the teat out.

If the smaller kid is not nursing as well, you may have to bottle feed.


----------



## KW Farms

I agree. You'll want to get that unclogged so it doesn't build up. Do as Karen recommended and hopefully you can get the clog out.


----------



## boyd59

I tried bottle feeding them. The bigger one took right to it. Gobbled down 2oz. I couldn't get the little one to do anything. I did do a med dropper a few times but when I put him back down with mom last night he tried nursing. So I left him in the barn with her. I thought well at least he was trying with her....he seemed pitiful away from her.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would get a digital hanging fish scale. Then you can weigh him They cost around $20. They weigh in tenths of pounds so you can get an accurate weight on him. Get a bag, weigh the bag. Then put him in the bag and weigh it. Subtract the weight of the bag and you have the goat's weight. I would weigh him daily to see if he is gaining. Sometimes you have to pull the one doing well. But if the one side of the udder is having problems, that may be your problem.


----------



## boyd59

OK thank you! And I think that is the problem. The bigger one is eating off the good side and the runt is getting pushed out of the way


----------



## StaceyRosado

can you pull the large one and encourage teh little one to nurse off the good side?


----------



## boyd59

The small baby is doing much better since he got 1 on 1 time with mommy today! I know we aren't out of the water bc he is still smaller and a little weaker than the rest but things are looking up for him! His front right hoof seems to roll under some when he stands. Its not bad but I have noticed it a few times. Do you think it is just BC he isn't strong enough yet or could there be a problem?


----------



## ksalvagno

He needs a shot of BoSe. He is selenium deficient.

Have you done anything with mom's udder? She needs that addressed before it turns into mastitis.


----------



## boyd59

We gave him some durvet lamb and kid paste. Does he still need Bose and can he have both? The mom is nursing both babies on both sides so I guess the problem took care of itself. They all seem to be doing fine besides his leg problem.


----------



## happybleats

I would still message moms udders...get s good feel..if she is hard feeling at all you need to keep working with them...message message message : ) they will love you for it!! My firls will actually squat some so I can really get in there lol..once they realize how good it feels they hate when you walk away..Even if both sides are being nursed..a congested udder is not good...it will never fulling empty and mastitis can set in.....keep a watch on the smaller guy and supplement with a bottle if needed..he can still stay with mom..just bring him out a warm bottle once a day to be sure he is getting all he needs..when he gets a few days older Im sure he will be sure to get from mom what he needs..


----------



## ksalvagno

That lamb and kid paste is not selenium. He needs selenium. He needs a shot of BoSe. 

I would also strongly suggest to milk out and check mom's udder to make sure everything is ok. Mastitis is much easier to prevent than to treat.


----------



## boyd59

Do I have to get BoSe from the vet?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. If you don't have a vet, you should be able to find the selenium/ vitamin E paste at the feed store. BoSe is best though.


----------



## boyd59

OK thanks so much!


----------



## boyd59

Should I give the mamas a dose before they Kidd? For future reference?


----------



## boyd59

And also what symptoms do I need to look for from mom in case of infection from delivery since we had to assist? The vet didn't seem to think she would need an antibiotic.But I just want to know what to look for just in case.


----------



## boyd59

You can tell here how he turns it under. Over all how does he look? He is 3 days old. They are mostly kiko


----------



## boyd59

This is mama and twin brother


----------

